# whats behind my wood paneling?



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

So I have a room with wood paneling and I'm trying to run wire behind it, turns out I can't without making a mess so I'm wondering if I have a good excuse to tear down the wood paneling, the main concern being that behind it is drywall, about 1 inch behind it. Behind that, by again, an inch 'n a half, is insulation. Does this sound like the room is already drywalled and just paneled over?

thanks.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

Your wood paneled wall probably has a light switch or outlet some place; pull the faceplate off, and look around the edges. Sometimes, there will be enough of a gap between the wall and electrical housing to see what materials you have behind the panel.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

1/4" drywall is often used for a backer for paneling. If that's the case, tear off the paneling and add another layer of 1/4" drywall....


----------



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

I too plan to run some wires behind a wood paneled wall. I was going to start a new thread about repairing/patching wood paneling. Is there any paneling repair kits on the market? What would be the best way to patch it?

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never once seen 1/4 sheetrock used behind paneling, any Box store has up to 5' long drill bits that have a hole in the side so once the bit passes though the plate you can attach the wire to the bit and pull the wire back as you remove the bit.
Just make the hole in the paneling with an ossilating tool, use an old work box.
wkumtrider go back and add your own post.
No sush thing as a paneling patch kit.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You could remove a small piece of baseboard and with the oscillating tool cut out a piece big enough to see whats in there. Then all you need to do is relace the base and no repair.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You could remove a small piece of baseboard and with the oscillating tool cut out a piece big enough to see whats in there. Then all you need to do is relace the base and no repair. And I agree I have never seen 1/4" drywall behind paneling.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

My house had 1/4" paneling wainscot over 1/4" drywall. I removed it and put another layer of 1/4" drywall over the first layer. I've seen it in many older houses.....


----------

